# Double Rolling Device



## cecymena

Alguien sabe a qué se refiere el "double rolling device"??? la frase es: located at the internal tire of vehicles with double rolling device.  Por favor ayúdenme ya que estoy un poco perdida, no sé si se refiere a doble tracción.......

Gracias y saludos,


----------



## frida-nc

Hola cecymena:
Tiene que ser traducido de otro idioma al inglés. No se describen las ruedas de los vehículos así ("double rolling device").   No podemos traducir sin más texto (¿por qué has omitido decirnos qué es lo que se coloca en ese sitio?)

Voy a pedir que se mueva al Specialized Terminology, por si acaso en realidad hablan de doble tracción ("all-wheel drive?") en vez de dos ruedas en cada cabo del eje (double-wheel assembly?)

Saludos, hasta luego...espero que nos brindes más detalles.


----------



## cecymena

Muchas gracias Frida por tu respuesta, si el texto es insuficiente, aquí va uno más extenso:

The checking of the internal tires in vehicles equipped with double rolling device (total extension) and the reading of the external tires at places with limited space (minimum extension).

Ayuda por favor!!!!, Gracias de antemano


----------



## frida-nc

Gracias.
Y ahora, ¿sabes qué se mide?
Si no, lo llamaría _medidor_ o _indicador_ que funciona en movimiento.

(Device es muy general, quiere decir aparato, dispositivo, mecanismo.)
Saludos.


----------



## cecymena

Se miden unos transpondedores que van en la cara interna o externa de los neumáticos.   También podría ser aparato de doble rodillo ¿o no?


----------



## frida-nc

No lo veo necesariamente así, pues las ruedas can be "rolling" ("pueden rodar") y no veo nada sobre "rollers" (rodillos).
No tengo conocimientos en este tema y espero que alguien mas te ayude.  Pero lo que se mide no es el transpondedor, el transpondedor es un instrumento.  Lo que se mide puede ser la presión dentro del neumático (TPMS), la resistencia, el movimiento proporcional de las ruedas, u otra cosa.  No hay la suficiente información para el no experto, lo siento.
Suerte.


----------



## Black Horse

¿Has notado que muchos vehículos pesados, como camiones de carga, tienen dos llantas por lado en algunos ejes traseros? Los "double rolling devices" son justamente lo que permite añadir la segunda rueda en cada lado. Yo no he oído más que de "ejes de doble rodada", pero tal vez ahora entendiendo el tema, alguien pueda aportar el término correcto.


----------



## cifuentes

El término "eje de doble rodada" suena bastante correcto en México. Habría que ver si en Chile también aplica.


----------



## cecymena

Muchas gracias a todos!!!! una vez más compruebo la utilidad de este foro.


----------



## Mohican

cecymena said:


> Alguien sabe a qué se refiere el "double rolling device"??? la frase es: located at the internal tire of vehicles with double rolling device. Por favor ayúdenme ya que estoy un poco perdida, no sé si se refiere a doble tracción.......
> 
> Gracias y saludos,


 
Me gustaría estar más seguro pero me parece que se refiere a vehículos que llevan doble "rodamiento" (segun DRAE: m._ Mec._ Cojinete formado por dos cilindros concéntricos, entre los que se intercala una corona de bolas o rodillos que pueden girar libremente).

Prueba a ver si te ayuda.


----------

